# Clean Nest Box?



## natalier (Nov 28, 2012)

ok so have four chick about 3 weeks old and the nest box is starting to look BAD from all the poop - I know having a clean environment is important for chicks but will changing the shavings effect the chicks and more importantly the parents? Maybe stopping them from feeding or keeping them warm?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can clean the nest box...having a clean nest box for very young chicks isn't very good but now that they're older they're going to start leaving the box here pretty soon anyways. So you can give it a good cleaning if you want.


----------



## natalier (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know 
I really appreciate it


----------

